# Resident importing RHD car to Spain?



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Done some searching and can't find a definite answer. 

Can a long time resident of Spain legally import a RHD UK registerd car? Reason I ask is I heard that some ITV stations will not pass such a car for safety reasons?

Anyone any experience of this?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el romeral said:


> Done some searching and can't find a definite answer.
> 
> Can a long time resident of Spain legally import a RHD UK registerd car? Reason I ask is I heard that some ITV stations will not pass such a car for safety reasons?
> 
> Anyone any experience of this?


 No! If you do you have to have it matriculated and put on spanish plates immediately

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

jojo said:


> No! If you do you have to have it matriculated and put on spanish plates immediately
> 
> Jo xxx


The plan would be to register it immediately. So would that make it a "yes"?

My concern was mainly the RHD part.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el romeral said:


> The plan would be to register it immediately. So would that make it a "yes"?
> 
> My concern was mainly the RHD part.


there are no problems with RHD cars getting through the ITV once matriculated - obviously as long as everything else o
is OK, too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there are no problems with RHD cars getting through the ITV once matriculated - obviously as long as everything else o
> is OK, too



there was some stuff about the direction of lights I seem to recall??? But its not a big isssue???!!! The matriculation itself is complicated and can be quite costly tho including the import tax etc... but it can and has been done. Personally I wouldnt feel happy driving an RHD car on a LHD road - but then I am a mere woman and get confused easily lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Oops my flags seem to be the wrong way round.
Thanks for replys. I had heard that sombody completed all the matriculation and payment of fees etc, only to fall at the last, when an ITV was not given due to the car being RHD. Can't verify this, however.
Yes, the lights would have to be changed over and perhaps the speedometer? RHD in Spain is not ideal, particularly at carparks etc. Main reason for doing it is the price (even factoring in all associated costs) and the quality and choice of used cars in the UK compared to Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el romeral said:


> Oops my flags seem to be the wrong way round.
> Thanks for replys. I had heard that sombody completed all the matriculation and payment of fees etc, only to fall at the last, when an ITV was not given due to the car being RHD. Can't verify this, however.
> Yes, the lights would have to be changed over and perhaps the speedometer? RHD in Spain is not ideal, particularly at carparks etc. Main reason for doing it is the price (even factoring in all associated costs) and the quality and choice of used cars in the UK compared to Spain.


 Cars are more expensive in Spain theres no doubt. What some people do is buy a LHD in the UK, there are garages in the UK who specialise

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

jojo said:


> Cars are more expensive in Spain theres no doubt. What some people do is buy a LHD in the UK, there are garages in the UK who specialise
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I have looked at that. What I have observed is that LHD cars for sale in the UK cost quite a bit more that RHD ones.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

el romeral said:


> Yes, I have looked at that. What I have observed is that LHD cars for sale in the UK cost quite a bit more that RHD ones.



They never used to. This is a product of greedy garages I think, seeing that there is a demand

Your question has been answered I think, its possible to import it but you must begin matriculation immediately, and take the associated costs on the chin

For what its worth, I drove a RHD car in Spain (I did have a LHD as well) for 4 or 5 years and it was not a problem, you just adjust your driving style


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el romeral said:


> Oops my flags seem to be the wrong way round.
> Thanks for replys. I had heard that sombody completed all the matriculation and payment of fees etc, only to fall at the last, when an ITV was not given due to the car being RHD. Can't verify this, however.
> Yes, the lights would have to be changed over and perhaps the speedometer? RHD in Spain is not ideal, particularly at carparks etc. Main reason for doing it is the price (even factoring in all associated costs) and the quality and choice of used cars in the UK compared to Spain.


Definitely NOT the speedo. BUT, do check that you have two reversing lights and two rear fog lights - if not, then these SHOULD be changed as well.


BTW, it is my belief that (as a resident) you have 30 days to matriculate the vehicle. That is, it does NOT need to be done immediately.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Oops my flags seem to be the wrong way round.
> Thanks for replys. I had heard that sombody completed all the matriculation and payment of fees etc, only to fall at the last, when an ITV was not given due to the car being RHD. Can't verify this, however.
> Yes, the lights would have to be changed over and perhaps the speedometer? RHD in Spain is not ideal, particularly at carparks etc. Main reason for doing it is the price (even factoring in all associated costs) and the quality and choice of used cars in the UK compared to Spain.


Sounds like ' the man in the bar 'again ! 
I've done a few & the 1st part of the process is the itv/ficha tecnica. ( just over 200€) So , assuming that it's mechanically ok & you present the vehicle in the morning (except fridays as Madrid don't work in the afternoon ) you'll usually have the ficha tecnica complete with all details , except a registration number , in the afternoon. 
Then it's local road tax, payable at local council, trafico ( usually miles away .In my case Murcia 80kms away ) , hacienda to find out how much/pay registration tax, then back to trafico to get the fichaa stamped with a reg number & then go & get some plates ! 
I'd check with a Bosch,Lucas,Magnetti-marelli dealer in the uk Or any spares shop that has parts books as to whether your vehicle requires a headlight change as many don't .


----------

